# Wo gibt es Diablo 3 zu kaufen?



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

ja alle reden davon aber das es das schon zu kaufen gibt hab ich noch nicht gehöhrt..oder irre ich mich? gibt es das? wenn ja ..wo?


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

Ja Du irrst oder eigentlich irren in dem Fall "alle", das gibts derzeit noch nicht.


----------



## Sulli (12. Juni 2009)

Man kann es noch nicht kaufen nur zb. bei Amazon die E-Mailadresse hinterlegen um bescheid zu bekommen wenn das Spiel auf den Markt kommt .. aber denke das es erst mitte bis ende nächsten Jahres kommen wird .. Erst kommt mal Starcraft.. dann ne ganze Zeit Später Dia3.
Die werden sich bestimmt nicht selber die zahlenden Member von WoW wegnehmen . Wenn WoW anfängt zu schwächeln oder nen anderes Game kommt dann werden sie zügig Dia3 rausbringen .
Denn soweit ich es gelesen habe ist Dia3 schon fast fertig... aber warum sollen sie sich damit beeilen ?.. WoW läuft noch gut.. Starcraft kommt auch (Ist zwar nur auf den Asia-Markt sehr stark) und Dia2 wollen sie nochmal Patchen um die Member zu halten um sie für das nächste Jahr auch für Dia3 als Käufer zu bekommen ..... Aber andersrum .. alles nur vermutungen.... warten wir es ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phreakk (12. Juni 2009)

Totaler Quatsch!

"fast fertig"

Sorry, aber das zeugt nur davon, wie wenig Ahnung du vom momentanen Stand von Diablo 3 hast. Ich verfolge schon immer die ingame.de Seite von Diablo2 und jetzt eben Diablo 3, D3 ist alles andere als fertig. Zu viele Dinge stehen noch nicht fest und werden noch getestet.


Ausserdem, Blizzard hat offiziell gesagt, sie wollen jedes Jahr ein Top-Spiel rausbringen. Würde heißen, dieses Jahr Starcraft 2 und nächstes Jahr aller Warscheinlichkeit nach kein World of Warcraft Addon, dann wäre es Diablo 3. Rein nach dem Terminplan Blizzards.

An den 1.13 Patch von Diablo 2 glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr... schon zu lange hat sich das Angekündigte Datum verzogen.


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

Phreakk schrieb:


> Ausserdem, Blizzard hat offiziell gesagt, sie wollen jedes Jahr ein Top-Spiel rausbringen. Würde heißen, dieses Jahr Starcraft 2 und nächstes Jahr aller Warscheinlichkeit nach kein World of Warcraft Addon, dann wäre es Diablo 3. Rein nach dem Terminplan Blizzards.


Ich denke, Blizzard versteht unter "Top-Spiel" auch ein Addon von WoW. Ich würd mich darauf nicht allzu stark fixieren.


----------



## extecy (12. Juni 2009)

bitte gott lasse mehr hirn regnen damit solche sinlosen themen weg bleiben .....

ey jetzt mal ehrlich glaubst du echt das diablo 3 von blizzard einer bzw die größste spiele firme dieses blauen planetens den dritten teil eines ihrer besten spiele still heimlich veröffentlichen ???????????

noad


----------



## Footye (12. Juni 2009)

top post sulli


----------



## Phreakk (12. Juni 2009)

Natürlich wäre auch nen WoW-Addon denkbar, ich finde es aber weniger Warscheinlich und natürlich will ich es nicht wahr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis in 1 1/2 Jahren wird das jetzige WoW-Addon sicherlich auch ausgelutscht sein, wer weis, entweder es kommt ein WoW-Nachfolger oder ein neuer Teil oder ein Addon ODER Diablo 3 =D


----------



## Das Affenmensch (12. Juni 2009)

Phreakk schrieb:


> An den 1.13 Patch von Diablo 2 glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr... schon zu lange hat sich das Angekündigte Datum verzogen.



1.Blizzard hat ein konkretes Datum für Patch 1.13 angekündigt?Ist mir neu O_o
2.Warum sollte Blizzard einen Patch ankündigen und ihn dann nicht veröffentlichen? O_o
Keine Sorge,Patch 1.13 kommt schon noch.Spätestens mit dem nächsten Ladder-Reset.

Nicht immer so pessimistisch denken...


----------



## Seyda (12. Juni 2009)

diablo3 ist noch nicht erhältich.
erscheinungstermin ebenso noch nicht - aber ich behaupte mal: definitiv nicht mehr 2009.


----------



## Stress05 (12. Juni 2009)

Seyda schrieb:


> definitiv nicht mehr 2009.



Wer weisse es schon? Schon mal was vom Weihnacht Markt gehört? da lässt sich am meisten Umsatz machen weil sich dann viele jugendlich das spiel zu Weihnachten Wünschen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (12. Juni 2009)

Phreakk schrieb:


> Ausserdem, Blizzard hat offiziell gesagt, sie wollen jedes Jahr ein Top-Spiel rausbringen. Würde heißen, dieses Jahr Starcraft 2 und nächstes Jahr aller Warscheinlichkeit nach kein World of Warcraft Addon, dann wäre es Diablo 3. Rein nach dem Terminplan Blizzards.




So war das wohl kaum gemeint da das heißen würde, dass zwischen den WoW-Addons manchmal mehrere Jahre liegen würden.... man denke nur an die anderen Blizz-games die noch kommen sollen (ZB das andere MMO).
Und da es ziemlich riskant ist bei einem MMO über längere Zeit keine Erweiterung zu bringen wird Blizz da nichts riskieren... außerdem hat Blizzard auch gesagt, dass jedes Jahr ne WoW-Erweiterung kommt und die Aussage ist wohl genauso vertrauenswürdig - nämlich GAR NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baniok (12. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wer weisse es schon? Schon mal was vom Weihnacht Markt gehört? da lässt sich am meisten Umsatz machen weil sich dann viele jugendlich das spiel zu Weihnachten Wünschen.



Klar Weinacht Markt gibts immer lecker glühwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tipp mal er das zu Weinachten Starcraft2 erscheinen wird.


----------



## Bansai2006 (12. Juni 2009)

Also ich tausche D3 gegen  eine vernümpftige Buddel  Single Malt


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wer weisse es schon? Schon mal was vom Weihnacht Markt gehört? da lässt sich am meisten Umsatz machen weil sich dann viele jugendlich das spiel zu Weihnachten Wünschen.


Deswegen startet erstmal die Starcraft II beta...
Weihnachten kommt SCII, Nächstes Jahr dann WoW Addon nr. 3 vllt. und Diablo III


----------



## Stress05 (13. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deswegen startet erstmal die Starcraft II beta...
> Weihnachten kommt SCII, Nächstes Jahr dann WoW Addon nr. 3 vllt. und Diablo III



Ich Will aber SCII Nicht ICH MÖCHTE DIABLO III 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (13. Juni 2009)

Phreakk schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch!
> 
> "fast fertig"
> 
> ...



Naja.. wenn sich  3 führende Entwickler von Dia3 im guten von Blizz trennen lieht es doch nahe das Dia3 nicht soweit von der Fertigstellung entfernt ist ..  http://diablo3.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=90430


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

ich habe ja mal GEHÖHRT/gelesen das es erst 2012 rauskommen würde.......


----------



## fst (14. Juni 2009)

noch ne frage dazu..wird das WOW addon genauso  groß wie WOTLK????? oder BC????? oder wird das nur nen kleines?


----------

